
Show HN: Track your time in a google calendar and share it - any feedback ? - mtag21
https://klocky.io
======
mtag21
All you need to try it is a google account. Please keep in mind that the app
is not fully validated yet by google, so that google will tell you that it's
unsafe regarding the calendar authorizations (we create and fill a google
calendar for you with this app).

Feel free to use a "trash" gmail to try the app if you need to :)

------
superdeeda
Perhaps add a demo video or more screenshots of the features. It's not really
clear what your product does.

------
mtag21
Thank you for the feedback. Actually, you can try the product (button "start"
at the top right).

